# How to mount .ISO and/or .nrg CD images



## captain.joco (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,

I've got an Intel MacBook, and I really need to mount some .ISO and .nrg CD images. Any idea on how do I do that or what software should I use?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2007)

No offense, but....

"READ ME BEFORE POSTING THREADS"

That said, an ISO can be automatically mounted by double-clicking it.  However, this is known to cause corruption of the ISO image in some instances, especially with ISO images of operating system installations.

I believe that you can also rename the .nrg extension to .iso and it will still work.  YOu'd have to try to see if it does, but I think it does.


----------

